
Designing a Fast, Efficient, Cache-Friendly Hash Table, Step by Step - Mauricio_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncHmEUmJZf4
======
karmakaze
Talk is about SwissTable at Google and also covers dense_hash_set/map. Another
recent related article on hashbrown[1] a port of SwissTable.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18630563](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18630563)

